# Teardown of the new Sony Supertele 400/2.8



## Berowne (Jan 3, 2019)

Uncle Rog took apart the new Sony-Lens: The Great 400mm Teardown Comparison. Part II – The Sony 400mm f2.8 G


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2019)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Berowne (Jan 3, 2019)

It is a beautiful teardown, Click. Be on the look-out for the repurposed sensor shim: Sony, the frugal company!


----------



## sid.safari (Jan 3, 2019)

I love this mans work!

I just hope they do a image quality and AF test on both lens to see which one is king.


----------



## Berowne (Jan 3, 2019)

So here is Roger's summary:
* _I’ll call this one a draw, and a draw is a win for Sony. Canon has been doing this for a long, long time; this is, I think they’re 8th generation of 400mm f/2.8 lens. It’s Sony’s first and to have made a product equal to the gold standard of engineering is an amazing feat._


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 3, 2019)

Expecting to see a lot of Sony A9 or A9ii's paired with 400 f2.8's making a splash at Tokyo 2020. I had a chance to demo the combo briefly and even as a Sony skeptic I'd say it's a solid performer. Canon did a great job on their 400/600 duo. Now they need to get the IDX3 right. Doubtful they can get a DPAF based EOS R up to that level of performance in time for the Olympics.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks for sharing and


Berowne said:


> So here is Roger's summary:
> * _I’ll call this one a draw, and a draw is a win for Sony. Canon has been doing this for a long, long time; this is, I think they’re 8th generation of 400mm f/2.8 lens. It’s Sony’s first and to have made a product equal to the gold standard of engineering is an amazing feat._


as this is the summary from uncle Rog this is almost like a knightly accolade for Sony. Kudos!


----------

